# Boat capacity vs how much the boat can acutally hold



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 6, 2009)

Heres an opinion question for you. How much can a boat hold over its capacity rating in reality. I've seen a ton of people load their boats up with 100's of pounds more than what the boat it rated for and still float fine. I realize the capacity is a rating for flotation when swamped, but how does it compare to what you can safely carry on calm waters?


I don't mean to start a battle of flotation safety and ethics, so lets keep that out of the discussion. We all realize its not necessarily "safe" to overload a boat, but I'm just curious as to what people have gotten away with, without the boat sitting much lower in the water. 8)


----------



## CarlF (Jun 6, 2009)

I think it depends on the specific hull. I've overloaded my 1440 by around 200 pounds on many occasions during duck season and it handled fine. A lot of that weight was cane for duck blinds, so it didnt come back with us, we were lighter on the way in and the boat handled a lot better.
However, this is one reason I am getting a bigger boat next year: I need to carry more stuff than my current boat can really safely handle. Better safe than sorry.
Use common sense, try not to overload it. If you know you are going to overload, really watch the weather, dont get caught in a situation you cant get out of.


----------



## moerawn (Jun 8, 2009)

I have loaded my boat down with to the point that I had about 2in of the boat out of the water. I was camping off of the river and we had to bring all of our fire wood in for a week long camping trip. I would not recomend it. I have swamped my boat trying to dodge stumps with only 100lbs over the weight limit #-o


----------



## Zum (Jun 8, 2009)

It must depend on the capicity of the boat.
Has to be a percentage thing...if your boat is supposed to hold say 1000lbs and you go over 100,thats like 10%...if your only supposed to have 500lbs and go over 100,thats like 20% and maybe looking for trouble?


----------



## ben2go (Jun 8, 2009)

I stick to the manufactures recommendations.I don't have enough free board to load my boat down.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 8, 2009)

Here, in PA, the lake I boat at the most is patrolled by Waterways Officers. If they even think you are overloaded they will pull you over or be waiting at the ramps with fine booklet in hand. They go by the capacity plate. A friend at work found that out once already and got fined for too much "persons" weight.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jun 8, 2009)

Mine has a ton of freeboard. Once when I forgot water had weight *snicker* I had a 40 or so gallon livewell for herring, decks, battery and trolling motor, three people of 200# average and I couldn't tell visually that I was "overloaded". I still had way more freeboard than a lot of boats come with from the factory. I could feel a huge difference though trying to push the boat with the little 15 on the back, We were pushing water from the bow like an ice breaker. Needless to say I cut the lievewell down to about 8 to 10 gallons when I go for herring. My boats overall capacity is 995 persons, motor and gear. But I promise I could have 1,000# in there and it would lok and feel normal with the exception of thrust needed to manuever it. Having said that, I use the manufacturers reccomendations now that I have "been there and done that" with th stupidity.


----------

